# WOC and white eyeshadow?!



## l1onqueen (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey ladies! Just wondering what (if any) you are using for a white shadow.  Alt of the looks Ive been drawn to lately have a matte white in them somewhere.  I dont own one, but was looking to add one soon.  I swatched Crystal Avalanche @ my counter and thought it was a bit much.  Any suggestions? I'm an NC 45, btw.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

I use Gesso, and NYX white or Chromaline in Pure White






PS My stomach used to look like your avatar too !!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 30, 2008)

Depending on how dramatic you want the look to be, a white shadow (Like Gesso for example) can look amazing on darker skin, especially if you imagine the contrast of a stark white against a deeper skin tone. But for an everyday look, I've seen white eyeshadows like Crystal Avalanche used on the inner corner or center of lid to add lightness and dimension to the eye. I wouldn't use it as a brow highlight, though.


----------



## NubianHoneii (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Depending on how dramatic you want the look to be, a white shadow (Like Gesso for example) can look amazing on darker skin, especially if you imagine the contrast of a stark white against a deeper skin tone. But for an everyday look, I've seen white eyeshadows like Crystal Avalanche used on the inner corner or center of lid to add lightness and dimension to the eye. *I wouldn't use it as a brow highlight, though.*_

 
I agree. I saw this lady the other day with pure white as her brow highlight.. it was just wrong on so many different levels ... well her whole look was wrong but we wont get into that.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 30, 2008)

The only thing I wear solo on my lid thats in the white fam. is shroom ..it leaves my lid w/ a nice sheen to it...I can't wear pure white on the lid..as a base..most def. hmm ..wont look right on me..just it being the dominate color.

theres this lady at my job ..she wears like a white cream base smacked from her lashline to her browbone(what ever it is ..its no good,because it crease like hell)..and its not neatly applied either..now she has a white ..PURE WHITE extensions in her hair..like cornrolls...anywho she's really darkskin like..nc60 (if there was such a color)...wearing pure white..everything everyday ..and she's like odd ..her teeth..are silly like ("IT" the clown guy) looking.. guess they stand out, because she wears this orange/red lipcolor..I treat her with respect..because who am I..but I do wonder why she does that??..but she soooo ultra sweet ..so I block my "WTF?" thoughts out of my head.


----------



## MissResha (Dec 30, 2008)

^^lmfao!!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 30, 2008)

I've been wanting to buy Gesso for awhile and use it as a highlight for a smokey eye look. Maybe I'll purchase it one day.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_...anywho she's really darkskin like..nc60 (if there was such a color)..._


----------



## NewlyMACd (Dec 30, 2008)

I have Gesso but it's not really that bold on me.  I'm thinking of trying a white pencil I have as a base, then the Gesso. It just wasn't as bold as I wanted it to be but nonetheless, it's white and I'm keeping it.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Dec 30, 2008)

I wanted to try white eyeshadow after seeing Devin do a tutorial with it. I bought Crystal Avalanche. I have yet to use it :/ Still too scurred. But I'm sure it will work out find. I'll probably pick up Gesso soon as well.


----------



## lovesong (Dec 30, 2008)

Only for the inner corner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I use a NYX white color jumbo pencil (can't remember the color right now) as a base.


----------



## d n d (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm so glad someone else asked this question because I have read that Gesso is a good white for WOC and then some people have said it really doesn't show that well.  Anyways, I saw that one person suggested Pure White or White pigment as a really good matte white.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 20, 2009)

looks like i need Gesso....but I've used Vanilla e/s (not pigment) and i really liked it but I had to really pack it on to get it to look the way i wanted it to.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 20, 2009)

I've never seen white eyeshadow look good on anyone of any color.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 20, 2009)

I just got Chill e/s last weekend...Can't wait to see how white it shows up on me


----------



## milamonster (Jan 21, 2009)

i use a shimmery white from lancome called drape. i use the base of bamboon & apply the whit eto the inner corners or inner 3rd (in my latest fotd is an example) but i want to get something that is white to use as a base like a paintpot or stick.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 21, 2009)

Why don't you get the White Chromaline pot?


----------



## 1QTPie (Jan 21, 2009)

I think NYX's White is much better than MAC Gesso.  

Crystal Avalanche, White Frost, Vanilla Pigment, Dazzlelight are all good "whites".


----------



## marikat (Jan 21, 2009)

Try the Nyx white it's cheap so if you hate it no damage done. I would try that before going ahead and getting Gesso or any other white.


----------



## Sisa (Jan 21, 2009)

I think a little "creamy" white like Vanilla fits best. Pure white sometimes looks to harsh.


----------



## MACandie2012 (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_The only thing I wear solo on my lid thats in the white fam. is shroom ..it leaves my lid w/ a nice sheen to it...I can't wear pure white on the lid..as a base..most def. hmm ..wont look right on me..just it being the dominate color.

theres this lady at my job ..she wears like a white cream base smacked from her lashline to her browbone(what ever it is ..its no good,because it crease like hell)..and its not neatly applied either..now she has a white ..PURE WHITE extensions in her hair..like cornrolls...anywho she's really darkskin like..nc60 (if there was such a color)...wearing pure white..everything everyday ..and she's like odd ..her teeth..are silly like ("IT" the clown guy) looking.. guess they stand out, because she wears this orange/red lipcolor..I treat her with respect..because who am I..but I do wonder why she does that??..but she soooo ultra sweet ..so I block my "WTF?" thoughts out of my head._


----------



## MACandie2012 (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesong* 

 
_Only for the inner corner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I use a NYX white color jumbo pencil (can't remember the color right now) as a base._

 
the name of the color is milk. angeec03 uses this color as a base in most of her youtube videos.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 24, 2009)

There's also Blanc Type in the Matte2 range.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 25, 2009)

i just got back from Ulta. I was looking for a really good white shadow and i ran into Urban Decay's Yeyo. WOW!! the texture is really velvety and the color payoff is excellent. SERIOUSLY try it. its a really really strong white and shows up better than any white shadow i've ever tried. its so worth the price tag. but then again, shopping at ulta you get money off if you go there often, so i only paid like 11 bucks for it. best white shadow ever IMO hands down!! my seach is over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 25, 2009)

^^^ I got YeYo too!! It is the whitest most pigmented e/s ever!1 Love love it!! WOW is right!!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 25, 2009)

hell yea! im gonna go back and get the black one. but dang, i may have to start buying UD's single shadows now. i never really paid them much mind, but they're sooo pigmented, and i really love the texture.


----------



## bsquared (Jan 26, 2009)

The only white shadow I have is Crystal Avalanche and I wear it just as often as any other color, lol. I like bold makeup.


----------

